# Open call to halloween yard haunters



## pahvog (Oct 21, 2009)

WWW.PHANTOMHARBOR.COM wants YOU!
The Captain is initiating a special segment for the month of October featuring the best yard haunts! So send photos and videos that say: "Yard Haunt Submission" in the subject box to: [email protected] Have your efforts be seen by horror fans all over the world! No money, no prizes (otherwise legal stuff gets involved...:-( ) just the opportunity to be seen by a community of monster makers and fans! Send in yours today!


----------

